# pictures of my truck



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

Here are some pictures of a bumper Doug and I made about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

pic 2


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

pic 3


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

pic 4


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

pic 5


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

pic 6


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Nice to see another '75 on here too.

I replied to your PM, there's info there on re-sizing your photos if you'd like them to take up a _little_ less page space.

I think our view of the world got a little "sideways" in the last two photos though!


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

dany,

Wow! I just had a flashback to my teenage years when I saw these pictures of your truck. When I was 17 and in High School (many years ago but we won't go there) I owned a Black 1970 Ford F-100 4x4, 4 speed, w/ a 460 V8, and a Fisher Plow. Looked much like yours except it didn't have any lift.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Nothin' like a little steel to put between you and what ever gets in the way.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

here is the latest update on jamie's truck. the flat bed so far we have about 9 hours and it comming out realy good!!!


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

pic 2


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

pic3


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

this aint to bad for to teens


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

here are some more pic of our "mudding experence"


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

jamie had to be pulled out


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

The bed is temporary till winter when the truck will get torn down. I will slowly work on the old bed to get hwr back inti shape. The cab and everything else is in good shape so I might just paint the cab and get some aluminuim diamond plate to cover the top. Bellies (tool boxes) will be made this week.

I had to get pulled out because as the passenger side tires sat there they slowly sank.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

does anyone have any comments about the flat bed that we are in the prosses of bulding. or any thing that would make it better


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Wow never seen so many Mainers!!!!!!! Nice old rigs!


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

another 1


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Brian did you get that light bar from galls? You have a good looking truck very nicely set up.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Yes I did. They were around $570.00 local dealers wanted $1200plus!!!


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Suggestion on the flatbed: While I can't tell 100% from the photos, it looks like the crossers are held up off the frame rails on flat bar "stilts" - one shot shows a length of channel on top running parallel with the frame rail. I would use something like that _under_ the crossers to distribute the load evenly along the frame.

Many "big truck" bodies use hardwood between the truck frame and body frame, and secure the body in place with U-bolts.

On decks we have built for the welding trucks at work, the channels along the top of the frame were set directly on top of the "hump" over the rear axle, then suitable pieces were made to fill in front and back.

Depending on what you are using for deck material additional crossers will probably be needed to keep the floor panels from buckling.

It looks like you are using angle and channel which is good - the other piece of advice I was going to offer is "Do not use tube"! Especially in an area where salt is used in winter, tube ends up rusting from the inside out. Using a real *heavy* wall (like .250) helps but the addded weight defeats the purpose of "going tubular" in the first place.

Can't tell from the photo - is the deck welded to the frame or attached with bolts? Bolts are the way to go, I am going to be cursing myself this summer for welding the bumper and deck to the frame when I disassemble my '75......................


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

75 every thing is bolted to the frame i think that the decking is going to be sheet mettle for now. the bigest thing that went wrong was the deck was a 1/32 out of square other than that it all went great we were going to use some 2x3 tubing with 3/8 walls but it would have been way too heavy

where are u other mainers from?


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

would tubin rust from the inside out if u caped the endes up? Iam goin to put 1/8 sheet over the top. 
The bed is just temp and wont be subject to much weight unless i some how roll the truck over


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Yes, even with the ends capped tube can rust - obviously, if everything is sealed up air and water tight it won't be nearly as bad as it will be with the ends capped but not completely sealed, however I'm going to go the "no-tube" route when I fab my new deck.

I recall once seeing an advertisement in a trucking newspaper from a company that manufactured heavy equipment float trailers, and one of the features they touted was "We do not use tube".

If you're using 1/8 for the deck (which is fine - the decks on our wlding truck decks are 1/8 checkerplate) I would go with additional crossers. Try putting one in between each one you have now. It will help.

Or, if this deck is just temporary anyway you could consider a plywood floor.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I got my light bar from them to got it for $799 and they wanted $1,250 for it I got the whelen special light bar with the alley,work lights and 8 strobes.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

*Gordyo*

Hey Gordyo ,are you JR From NO.Shore Voke Class of 81.As soon as I read the description of your truck a light went on in my head.If you are my name is Charlie ,I sat next to you in Mr.Morins English class.Me and brian were from Swampscott and bobby from Danvers who runs the trailer dumps now and Greg and Paul had the nice F250s.Small world hah,Wow to many memories coming back to me. Charlie.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Gordyo I just remembered you name is JD not JR Right?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Tuna,

No wrong guy. I graduated from High School in 1978 but not from the Voc. I did take Welding 1 and 2 at North Shore Voc. somewere around 1995 and Automotive Electronics in 2000.


----------



## Ford250HDBoss (Nov 18, 2002)

I really like your truck i have a 97 f250 and i need rims i like yours what kind are they or are they stock


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

My rims are stock. The came Equipped on some fords i believe and are vary common around here. That truck looks alot different now! Iam now running around 12" of lift and 40"x17.5" tires. But after i did the lift i blew the motor and is now going a full frame up restoration.


----------

